# Is she a red dun?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, she is a dun for sure. 

Possibly carrying cream. Not 100% one way or the other.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Red dun, no cream. Very pretty!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

i love your mare, I am really fond of her profile and i love duns too!


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

red dun, no creme, gorgeous


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Mmmmm my favorite color! One day I will own one. Yeah she is a perfect red dun in my opinion


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Yep, Ren Dunn, just like my QH, "Buster."
















How many zebra stripes does she have on her forearms? Buster has 3. =D
Hope I get my camera for Christmas, so I can take more horse pics!!!!


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice  Gosh wish my boy had that tail!!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Corporal said:


> Yep, Ren Dunn, just like my QH, "Buster."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Squiggy has about 5 rather faint ones... she's in her winter wollies right now, so I can't really count em


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

FGRanch said:


> Mmmmm my favorite color! One day I will own one. Yeah she is a perfect red dun in my opinion


Where were you when I was selling a red dun gelding? haha.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Red dun for sure. She is gorgeous! Please post more pics! :smile:


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's some more piccies for you:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Stunning!! Love the pic of her kicking up her heels. I used to know a red dun gelding and he was the sweetest thing.


----------



## MySissyGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes... I have a colt that is a beautiful red dunn too


----------



## lblagden (Apr 12, 2011)

Red dun with no cream - if she had cream, she would be a palomino. She's beautiful, I love red duns!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

QHriderKE, we should train them both to drive, so we'll have a matched pair! LOL


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Hahah they's be quite the pair I think.


----------

